
Anatomy of a (un)fundable startup - DanielRibeiro
http://www.slideshare.net/venturehacks/anatomy-of-a-unfundable-startup?ref=http://venturehacks.com/articles/unfundable-startup
======
Irishsteve
I think a video of the talk would add better context to the slides. But good
all the same.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/unfundable-startup>

